
What do you guys think about a Home Manager Startup? - tehhero
http://tehhero.com
======
radnam
I have been thinking about the need for this for quite some time. Is this
still idea under consideration or are you launching?

~~~
tehhero
Hey Radnam,

It's worth a try for us. Yes, we'll be launching it.

Keen to know more, do drop me a email at poondq@tehhero.com

